# Compact 1911 in .40?



## bengewarmer (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey guys, quick question. So my dad is bad at the Internet so I'm doing some research for him. He's really into 1911's and loves the compact models, but he was also interested in a .40 for his next handgun ever since I picked up my H&K. I happened to stumble upon a Springfield EMP in .40SW on impact guns which I had never heard of. Does anyone have any experience with these? Would it be worth looking into since it happens to fit all of his criteria? Keep in mind we live in NYC so going to try guns before we buy them isn't really an option. Most, if not all of the research is bound to the Internet. Thanks all.

Springfield EMP 40SW 3IN Wood Grips - Impact Guns


----------



## JerryMac (Dec 4, 2011)

Hard to go wrong with a Springfield.....


----------



## JerryMac (Dec 4, 2011)

was poking around can get a colst defender in 40 cal on gun broker for a decent price, i think


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

Springfield EMP is a very nice piece, I have a springfield Ultra Compact which is the EMP's predecessor by a few years, very nice. Better be sure King Bloomberg will allow anyone to have a gun in NYC, besides his security detail that is.


----------



## bengewarmer (Nov 7, 2011)

Haha yea, hopefully I can move to a free state eventually. That would be fantastic. But as far as EMP goes, I was just unaware there were 1911's that came in a .40. I did hear that Springfield makes a fine firearm though. Now that my father keeps looking into it, it's starting to look pretty nice for me too


----------

